# Cleaning agent



## Glot (31/12/13)

I have been doing some price comparisons. A lot of people say using Nappisan as a cleaning agent works well. The active ingredient is Sodium Percarbonate @ 25%. I can buy 100% SP from a HBS such as National Home brew for less than Nappisan once you allow for the purity and I don't have to worry about what makes up the other 75%. Am I missing something as to why so many choose Nappisan?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/12/13)

Its easy to buy at the supermarket.


----------



## dicko (31/12/13)

Different brands of Napisan have differing levels of SP, but you are correct most HB shops sell a stronger version and it is cheaper, however Colesworths are very convenient.


----------



## Camo6 (31/12/13)

Every once in a while a bulk buy pops up for this very reason. 
I bought into one Truman ran very successfully not too long ago. Picked up both sodium percarbonate and metasilicate for very cheap prices. I think I mixed them at 3 parts perc and 1 part met for a basic PBW blend that works wonders. "It just wipes right off."


----------



## twizt1d (31/12/13)

i hope you mean metasilicate not metabisulphite


----------



## Camo6 (31/12/13)

Sure do. Cheers. At work and wasn't very certain. Chemist I am not!
Edited previous post.


----------



## sp0rk (31/12/13)

Glot said:


> I have been doing some price comparisons. A lot of people say using Nappisan as a cleaning agent works well. The active ingredient is Sodium Percarbonate @ 25%. I can buy 100% SP from a HBS such as National Home brew for less than Nappisan once you allow for the purity and I don't have to worry about what makes up the other 75%. Am I missing something as to why so many choose Nappisan?


A lot of us don't have a LHBS that sells pure sodium percarbonate 
I've also tried a few cleaning chemical mobs and they didn't even want to hear about it
Aldi brand Napisan is fairly cheap and my local Aldi is about 3 minutes away from home, if I jump on the motorbike (screw walking)


----------



## Black n Tan (31/12/13)

I purchased percarbonate and metasilicate from this mob http://www.auroracleaning.com.au


----------



## Yob (31/12/13)

If in Melbourne, Hucon are by far the cheapest, both Truman and myself have sourced from these guys for out bulk buys.

Hucon pretty crappy website but they will quote over the phone...


----------



## Glot (1/1/14)

There are a number of different forms of Sodium Metasilicate.
Any idea which one is the correct one to use?
Has anyone tried CRP Ultra.


----------



## mofox1 (24/7/14)

Yob said:


> If in Melbourne, Hucon are by far the cheapest, both Truman and myself have sourced from these guys for out bulk buys.
> 
> Hucon pretty crappy website but they will quote over the phone...


Slight thread necro... but holy crap those guys have good prices!!! (Plus they're pretty local to me).

I just got quoted $1.43/kg for Sodium Metasilicate and $1.57 for Sodium perc (excl gst). Pity they only sell in 25kg bags.... mini bulk buy anyone?

Throw in a kilo or so some cheap laundry power as a surfactant, you've got a PBW clone for less than $2/kg.

I'm tempted to go it alone, but it'll last me 150 years :lol:.


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/14)

Mick, if you only want to clean your current kegs, PM me & we can work something out.

If you want on-going cleaning supplies, maybe a mini Melbourne bulk-buy for those that missed-out on the last big one is the way to go.


----------



## Bribie G (24/7/14)

I was in a BB for perc 3 years ago for 10 kilos and only just finished it off, bought a 5 kg bag of perc off Marks Home Brew about two months ago for $20 that's still less than half the price of buying it as Napisan and that will probably last me for another year or so.

A wonderful cleaner that's slipped under the radar is Trisodium Phosphate. It used to be the active ingredient in most laundry detergents until they went environmentally responsible. Available as Tricleanium in pure form from Bunnings for less than $10 a kilo.

I mopped my tiled floors with a solution and my twirly mop yesterday, the stuff is insane. It ripped all the beer stone and a heap of brown flakes out of my beer lines that had previously only been treated with perc and Starsan. Mixed with perc it could kill zombies and vampires at 100 metres.


----------



## mofox1 (24/7/14)

MartinOC said:


> Mick, if you only want to clean your current kegs, PM me & we can work something out.
> 
> If you want on-going cleaning supplies, maybe a mini Melbourne bulk-buy for those that missed-out on the last big one is the way to go.


I think the kegs are good (but cheers for the offer)...

A wash and hot soak w/ just the sodium perc seems to have cleaned them up fine. Probably helped they were still "wet" and hadn't been opened in years... and while that sounds kind of gross it meant that there wasn't any dried on crud.

The rest of my gear might need something a little stronger, though.

I'm certainly looking for a long term supply of something decent to wash through lines, pumps, etc, but it wouldn't make sense to buy if from those guys if it wasn't part of a bulk buy!


----------



## hathro (24/7/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-yNvBRPbMQ&list=UU012YcFv3JKRun57ftzIWdQ


----------



## panzerd18 (11/8/14)

Love gash at cellar dwellers


----------



## mofox1 (11/8/14)

panzerd18 said:


> Love gash at cellar dwellers


Lol... phrasing!


----------



## sp0rk (11/8/14)

mofox1 said:


> Lol... phrasing!


Are we still doing that?


----------



## sp0rk (11/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> A wonderful cleaner that's slipped under the radar is Trisodium Phosphate. It used to be the active ingredient in most laundry detergents until they went environmentally responsible. Available as Tricleanium in pure form from Bunnings for less than $10 a kilo.
> 
> I mopped my tiled floors with a solution and my twirly mop yesterday, the stuff is insane. It ripped all the beer stone and a heap of brown flakes out of my beer lines that had previously only been treated with perc and Starsan. Mixed with perc it could kill zombies and vampires at 100 metres.


Can anyone confirm this stuff is safe to use on all my brewing gear as long as I rinse it well?
At work and a little too lazy to do the research...
*edit*
Their website says it's safe


----------



## fraser_john (11/8/14)

Yep the big green shed has it, oddly, it was not in the cleaning aisle, but in the paint aisles where the sugar soap and stuff is.

I've only used it on mash tun, pump and tubes so far, no issues.

But I have a couple of kegs that have something built up on them, looking forward to using it on them when they empty out.


----------

